# The horses I work with!



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I could be wrong but isnt there someone on here called omgpink who has already posted a few of these exact pictures?????

Ok I just checked omgpink does have some of these picture and the mare that is in your stable is in omgpink's stable with similar details. What is going on???


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

apachewhitesox said:


> I could be wrong but isnt there someone on here called omgpink who has already posted a few of these exact pictures?????
> 
> Ok I just checked omgpink does have some of these picture and the mare that is in your stable is in omgpink's stable with similar details. What is going on???


Maybe they work together? :think:


----------



## TBLuver (Oct 7, 2011)

apachewhitesox said:


> I could be wrong but isnt there someone on here called omgpink who has already posted a few of these exact pictures?????
> 
> Ok I just checked omgpink does have some of these picture and the mare that is in your stable is in omgpink's stable with similar details. What is going on???


No you are correct, she did post some of these photo. I should have mentioned it here like I did in my introductory but she basically stole my identify off of facebook. She also did this on another site. We have settled everything thats why I'm not making to big of a deal of anything. 

Hope that clears some things up 


*Ok so I just got a message from an admin that omgpink was also created on this computer I'm using. I have talked to my sister and she is the one that created all of this. She even created a fake facebook so she could create another false identity to 'clear things up with me'. She told me about some calander contest? I'm sorry if she made this contest and promised people prizes and what not. She is only 12 and I hope that she has learned a lesson from this!*


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

I have read quiet a few of omgpinks post and have a hard time believing "shes" 12..or even if it is a fake identity.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Yea my first response is to think this person is the fake.. especially considering that user has been here for over a year... though i do question why the calendar part was mentioned..


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Subbing to here the result
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beforetomorrow (Oct 8, 2011)

these horses are gorgeous! especially mystic, PMU practices literally make me want to vomit, the poor mare 
congrats on your work !


----------

